# What's My Subtype?



## mangosteen (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so I figured out my socionic type. Next step is to decide whether I'm Ne or Fi. How do I determine this?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

nevermind, i didn't notice the thread title xD
you can make your friends read these descriptions and suggest which one fits you better: http://wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=EII_subtypes


----------

